# PID on a Gaggia Evolution



## mixpix (Mar 8, 2015)

I decided to open this topic because when I was looking for info on how to install a PID on a Gaggia Evolution I didn't find so much so here I am!

First I would like to say that is possible, relatively easy (even if instructions are always for the Classic) and the improvement are significant!

I took some pictures yesterday but happy to explain more if needed.

Let start with the machine, as you see from the picture the inside is relatively emptier than the Classic that makes easier to connect the pt100 and the other cables










It's very important to keep everything in order so I started collecting all the parts










First step is to install the ssr on the back, quite straight forward










The tricky part is to connect the pt100, seems pretty fragile so be careful










Here you see a picture with all the cables connected. Obviously the colors do not match with the one in the instructions but following what described in the notes of the instruction and the electrical scheme is relatively easy










And here you see the work completed!










The first thing I noticed this morning is definitely more steam power while when it comes to the coffee, I still do not have a grinder so I'm limited by the coffee.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality! Have 2 of these kicking around in a cupboard somewhere, so I guess my next question is where did the PID come from and how much out of curiosity. Never treated them too seriously after go the wife a classic for work but sense another (disaster) Project looming just for the hell of it.









John


----------



## mixpix (Mar 8, 2015)

I have to admit that, despite I love DIY, for lack of time I went for the auber PID with steam control (paid around 200usd but you can check on their website)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Mixpix, think would get murderised if tried to fit a £130+ PID kit to either of the 2 evolutions won off ebay where the most expensive one was a tenner ( forgot had placed a bid on it) from Norwich and the other a fiver from the scottish borders!

Like your upcycling though, Quality!

John


----------



## andreap (Feb 12, 2020)

Inspired by this post, I hacked my Gaggia Evolution... here is a link to the project: https://www.hackster.io/andreapalisca/coffee-machine-controller-using-particle-photon-90e9c5


----------

